# One Good Thing That Could Come About From Re-Opening Trade With Cuba.



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Alejandro

Chambered in 7.62x54r

8 round internal box mag.

Bolt action.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

What kind of crazy scope is that?


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I can out shoot that chunk o junk any day of the week with a Rem 700 and a Vortex or Leoupold! I shoot dimes at 100 yards with a 7.62X51 with 3 shots....300 yards stays under .620 inches.....My 10 shot groups with 5.56 is less than .65 inches at 100 yards! 


What about the Cigars?.....Then you have something besides Russian trash rifles?


I just bought 40 Cuban Cigars....(Certified) for 620$...absolutely beautiful smokes! The Cuban rum ain't so good! Even the so called good stuff!...but those cigars...Damn!!!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

SGT E said:


> My 10 shot groups with 5.56 is less than .65 inches at 100 yards!


What rifle does these 22 caliber bullets come out of?


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

KUSA said:


> What kind of crazy scope is that?


Made in China...do some research! Buy a Barska POS...trust me it's better!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

SGT E said:


> Made in China...do some research! Buy a Barska POS...trust me it's better!


I like Nightforce personally.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> What kind of crazy scope is that?


Can't tell where it is made, but it is a copy of a Dragunov SVD sniper rifle scope.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cigars, rum, good looking chicks, those are probably the best thing that will come out of Cuba.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was hoping for Cubano AK 47 kits.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

How disappointing, I thought this thread would be about good cigars. I do love the smell of a nice cigar.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

I literally had to google this gun to see if you were B.S.ing on the name. It really is called the Alejandro sniper rifle. Who names a gun that? That sounds more like the name of a foreign dude in a romance novel.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Alejandro? Isn't that the name of the new zorro....


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Alejandro is a Lady Gaga song. If you buy it you can change the name to anything you want. Maybe Bad Romance or Poker Face.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> Cigars, rum, good looking chicks, those are probably the best thing that will come out of Cuba.


Cigars, rum, good looking whores, those are probably the best thing that will come out of Cuba.
Pre Castro these Working Girls, were known to be the BEST in the world!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Cigars, rum, good looking whores, those are probably the best thing that will come out of Cuba.
> Pre Castro these Working Girls, were known to be the BEST in the world!
> View attachment 16071




When I was in Guantanamo Bay, (On several occasions) the civilian employees from across the wire would come in and work. I would pay them for cigars, sugar cane and switchblades. The U.S. Customs dogs and agents never found it because I stashed it in a compartment that no one knew about on my carrier that was welded closed after the Vietnam war. The only way in was through a fan room and some ducting. It was full of C-rations and old mattresses. Some of the girls who crossed the wire were working girls and the guys would bring the ladies onboard via the fantail past the rat guards and go to this secret room. I never saw an ugly one. This happened every payday. Here is a picture of my ship pierside at Gitmo. You can see the line that they would shimmy up to get on the ship. Oh, the stories. In case anyone doubts the validity of my story, while my shipmates were wasting their paychecks on hookers I was grabbing beer at the Stoplight inn and snorkling on Windmill Beach.

This photo was taken around the same time that I was accidentally exposed to American scientists flight testing an alien spacecraft.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

honestly i wouldnt mind shooting it, its just that it looks like tarus got a hold of an L96


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

KUSA said:


> What kind of crazy scope is that?


looks like a PO fixed power maybe 6x or something


----------

